# plant id?



## Dave (Apr 22, 2010)

hi, could someone tell me what kind of plant this is? i got it from a lfs, was told what the name of it is, but cant seem to remember and would like to know.
thx.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

Hard to tell with the photo and the stems clumped together.

A wild guess would be Rotala sp 'green' with the narrow 2 leaf per node.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

looks kind of like creeping jenny's


----------



## Dave (Apr 22, 2010)

thanks for the replies. I'll cut some out tomorrow and take a better picture.


----------



## ctclee (May 3, 2010)

looks to me like either Bacopa Caroliniana or a Rotala Goias. 
not sure though from the pictures.


----------



## euroamg (Dec 14, 2010)

Rotala species i think?


----------

